# Bontrager Race X Lite Wheels Quality?



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

As far as aluminum wheels go, are the Race X Lites considered good wheels quality wise? No racing just lots of road miles. Weight wise they seem to equal many carbon wheels I have looked up.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Upnorth said:


> As far as aluminum wheels go, are the Race X Lites considered good wheels quality wise? No racing just lots of road miles. Weight wise they seem to equal many carbon wheels I have looked up.


I have two sets, one RXL pair from 2011 and one RXL TLR pair from 2013.
Both have performed well. I have had only one issue, and that was with the 2011's (which I bought lightly used). I had to replace the freehub body due to a rough bearing. It was a known issue, and I would have been able to get is warrantied if I had been the original owner (just FYI, the freehub prone to bearing wear is red, the replacement is black).
The 2011's stay true, even on suburban Boston roads. They feel stiff & light, and spin up nicely. As far as staying true, the 2011's are still perfect, and haven't really needed any adjustments (haven't slammed into any potholes though).
The 2013 RXL TLR's are awesome. Under 1500g, stiff, and the freehub is very quiet. I can go tubeless if I want.
As for staying true, in 2500 miles I've had to have two _small_ adjustments to the front, and each time it was after slamming into a pothole at ~20 MPH.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If they're working well, don't ask too many questions. 

I killed a Bontrager rear about a year ago. Between the paired spokes and the lack of eyelets, it was a stupid wheel. Not sure if yours has those problems. It's not a design that causes a catastrophic failure, though, so even if you do have dumb wheels, if they're working well and there aren't any cracks around the spoke holes... don't ask questions.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for input. They are the wheels I ordered on my new Domane P1 as I did not want carbon at this point. We will find out how they hold up to my 200lbs. The Bontragger rims that came on my previous 4 series Domane were cheaper rims and they had 3000kms on them in 2.5 months I had it with no issues.


----------

